# Need gaming headset within 3.5k



## hitesh (Jun 6, 2015)

Title says it all. Need a new headset mainly within 3.5k mainly for CSGO.

Doing my homework, these are my current options, will be adding more 


Plantronics Gamecom 388 (2.9k)
Logitech G130 (2k)
Creative Hitz Ma2300 (2k)
Steelseries Siberia V1 (2.3k)
Sennheiser PC 310 (3.3k)


----------



## SunE (Jun 7, 2015)

I recently purchased the Gamecom 388 for 2.5k from flipkart. Even my main purpose is CSGO. It's a great VFM headset. Clear audio and amazing microphone with noise cancellation. Using it with Razer surround and 5.1 speakers in game audio settings. Works great.

Second choice would be Sennheiser PC 310.


----------



## hitesh (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks for the reply Sune

What did you mean by using with razer surround ?

Also how is the isolation ?


----------



## SunE (Jun 10, 2015)

Razer Surround is a software by Razer which can help you get virtual surround sound experience from any headset/headphone.

Considering the fact that my apartment is right at the intersection of a busy street, the isolation is good enough that I can't hear any horns/other noises when I'm in-game. The microphone's noise cancellation feature works great and it only picks up your voice and nothing else.


----------



## rakeshhkuma90 (Jun 22, 2015)

Steelseries Siberia V1. I have ordered this headphone only for cs 1.6 and this has proved to be a useful kit for me.


----------

